# Need help  with information on my Campagnolo bronze rear derailleur



## Ron E (Dec 5, 2021)

Seasons greeting all.

I’m trying to find some information about my Campagnolo bronze derailleur.
I just can’t find any information, such as, dating, generation information, or model.
The derailleurs I see which are similar are
the Record, the Grand sport and the Turismo.
Mine has no patent pending or other markings of any kind.
I’m thinking it’s a product of the 50s, maybe before the others I have mentioned were brought to market.
What do you guys think?
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Dec 5, 2021)

Maybe a prototype?


----------



## juvela (Dec 5, 2021)

-----





__





						VeloBase.com - Component: Campagnolo "Campagnolo" model
					





					velobase.com
				








__





						Campagnolo derailleur
					

At the end of the 1950s Campagnolo's patents on the parallelogram derailleur had run out, and a slew of more affordable competitors emerged from Simplex, Huret, Gian Robert, the Cyclo Gear Company, Old Uncle Tom Cobbley and all. Campagnolo's response was to spend the early 1960s producing a...




					www.disraeligears.co.uk
				




-----


----------



## Ron E (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks Juvela, I never thought that Campagnolo made a value line of products cheaper than the grand sport.
I was thinking it could have been a prototype myself.
Thank you guys for the fast replies. 
Happy holidays.


----------



## juvela (Dec 6, 2021)

-----

...have two examples which have been snoozing in me parts drawers for nigh on to forty yar...

IIRC there was some variation in finish; think i have or have seen an example with zinc plating...

AFAIK this product was never in a catalogue - at least not a consumer one...


-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 6, 2021)

The "Campagnolo" version of the rear derailleur dates from 1963. It is a lower-cost version of the Gran Sport, about the same time the new Record derailleur was also released. It was the second attempt by Campagnolo to sell a cheaper version by mainly changing the finishes from the chrome of the Gran Sport; the Turismo came out a year or so earlier, and there was also a similar lower-cost Turismo style front derailleur in cadmium-plating and black oxide. Whatever you do, don't put it in Evaporust, as the cad plating will disappear. Shortly after the "Campagnolo" derailleur was released, the Valentino series of low-cost derailleurs was put out by Campagnolo, in varied iterations throughout the 60s and early 70s.

Here is the Disraeli Gears page on the Turismo: https://www.disraeligears.co.uk/site/campagnolo_turismo_derailleur.html


----------



## Ron E (Dec 6, 2021)

I like the categories In that spec section. “Touring with terror”


----------



## Ron E (Dec 6, 2021)

Thanks for letting me know about the Evaporust. I use simple green a lot with a ultrasonic cleaner for small parts.


----------



## juvela (Dec 7, 2021)

-----

Campag catalogues -

catalogue nr. 14 was published in 1960

catalogue nr. 15 did not come until 1967

there were products introduced during this seven year interval which never got into a catalogue because they were launched post-1960 and were discontinued pre-1967

in addition to the rear mechs such as Campagnolo & Turismo there is the Sportman rear mech, Sportman hubs and a whole family of shift levers which one might term "proto-Valentino" - they have the basic design of the Valentino where everything mounts to a threaded stud which is integral with the clamp body and vary in their washers and wingnuts

all of these "catalogue orphans" must exist in company printed materials somewhere.  there would have had to have been printings showing them for use within the trade but have never seen mention of this.

perhaps it may have been discussed on one of the Italian language fora...

---

catalogue nr. 14 of 1960 -





__





						Campagnolo catalog # 14 (1960)
					





					velo-pages.com
				




catalogue nr. 15 of 1967 -



			https://www.retrobike.co.uk/gallery2/d/118990-2/1967+Campagnolo+Catalog+15.pdf
		



-----


----------



## ccdc.1 (Dec 7, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Campag catalogues -
> 
> ...



...plus two other rear derailleurs: the ubiquitous Record (really surprising that it did not ever make it into a catalog) and the uncommon Valentino G.S.


----------



## Ron E (Dec 7, 2021)

Wow! I’ve never seen the Valentino GS, it’s so much nicer than the Valentino extra.
Here is a picture of mine I forgot I even had after going through my rat hole of forgotten parts.


----------

